# gangbanger



## hirondelled'hiver

Est-ce que "gangbanger" fait automatiquement référence à des viols collectifs ou bien ça peut aussi être juste un membre d'un gang de rue. 
Dans mon contexte, ça serait plutôt ça, mais j'aimerais confirmation. 

(un tueur a tué 6 personnes dans une fusillade et ma phrase dit juste: _Gangbanger confessed_)


----------



## SwissPete

*Wikipedia*:





> *Gang banger* may refer to:
> 
> 
> A participant in a gang bang
> A member of a gang


----------



## hirondelled'hiver

Merci swisspete, ça répond à ma question


----------



## Fredddd

Et vous traduiriez ça comment ?
dans le sens membre d'un crew, d'une bande rue : "Racaille"  ? une autre idée ?
contexte :
il ressemblait plus à un prince égyptien qu'au "gangbanger which rumor claimed he was"/
qu’à la racaille qu’il était censé être, à en croire la sale réputation qu’il se trimballait

Merci de vos suggestions


----------



## hiroline

Termium indique "membre de gang de rue" (gangbanger [1 fiche] - TERMIUM Plus® — Recherche - TERMIUM Plus®)


----------



## Fredddd

Merci Hiroline. C'est la signification mais dans un texte on peut difficilement traduire par "la réputation de_ membre de gang de ru_e qu'on lui prêtait". Je trouve que ça manque de fluidité. 
En français hexagonal, français de la rue, j'entends, on dirait peut-être une "racaille" mais j'aurais aimé avoir d'autres traductions.
Toutes les idées sont les bienvenues


----------



## hiroline

"zonard" peut-être, même si ce n'est peut-être pas assez fort...


----------



## petit1

la petite frappe qu'il était censé être


----------



## hiroline

excellente suggestion petit1!


----------



## Fredddd

petit1 said:


> la petite frappe qu'il était censé être


J'aime beaucoup aussi. Je me demande juste (et j'aurais dû le préciser, my mistake) si le personnage qui parle (une jeune fille de 17 ans) emploierait cette expression. 
Est-elle encore d'actualité ? 
Entre eux, les intéressés se traitent de "lascards" 
mais une fille venue de l'extérieur ne dirait pas ça. Et puis ça semble un peu franchouillard pour un contexte US.

Le garçon en question (18 ans) a traîné un an avec une bande de rue. Des méchants. Il joue du couteau. Mais, orphelin de naissance et fils d'une toxico, il ne touche pas à la dope et a quand même un certain recul.
Mais il se trimballe effectivement une réputation de "bad boy" ? ce serait quand un peu dommage de traduire "gangbanger" par "bad boy", non ?


----------



## DeVillies

*Racaille *se rapporte aux individus (d'habitude jeunes) dont le rôle social se limite à la petite délinquance.

Racaille est considérée comme titre méprisable.

Rien de "bad boy" à ceci (dont le sens est plutôt romantique).

*Membre de gang de rue* indique une participation plus active et donc violente/criminelle.

Voir l'article TERMIUM de _L'Actualité langagière_ pour une étude plus approfondie :

La terminologie des gangs de rue sous la loupe - Recherche par titre - Chroniques de langue - TERMIUM Plus® - Bureau de la traduction


----------



## Fredddd

*"Membre de gang de rue* indique une participation plus active et donc violente/criminelle."
Certes, et merci pour vos recherches et précisions, mais, comme j ele disais plus haut, quitte à manquer de réalisme, j ene peux pas dans ma phrase dire "sa sale réputation de membre de gang de rue".
Les 3 "de" posent problème + dans une conversation courante et dans la bouche d'une fille de dis-sept ans , ça paraît un peu technique.
Les ados francophones doivent bien avoir un terme pour désigner un _gangbanger. _Le problème, c'est que je ne suis plus une ado


----------



## joelooc

Fredddd said:


> Le problème, c'est que je ne suis plus une ado


si c'est ça le problème, la solution c'est "caille-ra"


----------



## petit1

Il y a aussi "(petit) voyou".


----------



## joelooc

ou encore emprunté au monde du jeu vidéo _"un boss"_ qui se retrouve sur les graffiti urbains pour désigner un capo de gang, celui qui contrôle le quartier.


----------



## petit1

Oui mais là il n'avait apparemment pas de rôle leader. Il traînait avec une bande si j'ai bien compris.





> Le garçon en question (18 ans) a traîné un an avec une bande de rue. Des méchants. Il joue du couteau. Mais, orphelin de naissance et fils d'une toxico, il ne touche pas à la dope et a quand même un certain recul.


----------



## joelooc

justement, j'insiste sur les glissements de sens nés d'approximations dans l'enseignement des langues: _un boss_ (en mécanique auto) n'est pas un patron mais quelqu'un qui est "savvy". Dans la pratique: "capable de faire démarrer un voiture sans clefs" il serait dangereux de vouloir le comparer à le Boss= "the godfather" ou son premier lieutenant


----------



## JClaudeK

"*caillera" *cf. #10 (ou kaïra) me semble bien convenir ici.


----------



## hirondelled'hiver

Je reprends ce lien un peu plus tard. Oui en France c'est ce qu'on dirait. 
_... qu'à une racaille, à en croire sa sale réputation. _

Autre idée: _petite frappe de banlieue_ (comme s'ils ne pouvaient pas aussi venir du centre ville!)

J'ai trouvé aussi comme traductions possibles:_ homme de main _(plus élaboré, actif au sens d'une bande organisée)_, mec des rues _(bof),_ chef de gang _(plus vieux)_._


----------



## DeVillies

Si on étend le sens pour s'ajuster au contexte, j'emploierais simplement :

Gangster
Gangster de rue
Bandit
Criminel
Voyou
Brigand
Hors-la-loi
Scélérat
Truand

Une étude de synonyme de ces termes et vous trouverez quelque chose plus approprié à votre texte.

Laissez savoir ce que vous avez choisi!

Alex


----------



## Fredddd

"Laissez-nous savoir ce que vous avez choisi!"
Eh bien, pour l'heure, et comme mon ado est quand même une bouseuse qui n'est pas versée dans la langue des gangs et ne parlera pas verlan, j'en suis toujours à... "racaille"
Merci pour tous les synonymes, Alex, mais, ici , aucun ne convient. Jamais une ado ( ni même moi) n'emploierait ces mots-là : trop datés ou trop "grand bandistisme". Ils appartiennent à une autre époque et ne concernent pas spécifiquement un garçon qui fait partie d'une bande de rue. Ils désignent n'importe quel "criminel"
Quoique plus jeune, "Délinquant" n'est pas assez spécifique non plus.
Plus près de nous, il y aurait eu "loubard" mais c'est déjà trop daté aussi. "dealer" aurait pu convenir... s'il avait dealé ! "gangsta" s'il avait été un vrai méchant. 
Je reconnais que "bad boy" puisse faire romantique. Mais elle a 17 ans et elle est amoureuse... du bad boy en question. Mais c'est vrai que c'est son regard à elle et pas la réputation du fameux garçon.
Les "boss" et "caillera" de Joelooc (merci de ta participation au forum) sont, dans le contexte, comme "lascards" trop du milieu concerné. 
Mon personnage est de l'extérieur. Elle ne connaît pas ce milieu, ou juste de réputation. Elle ne maitrisera pas le vocabulaire ni les codes.
Voilà où j'en suis pour 'linstant.


----------



## Fredddd

[...] Tu verras que les idées ne manquent pas. Sans toutefois avancer plus loin que "racaille"
"ta petite frappe de banlieue" ne conviendra pas pour un garçon des USA (on ignore d'où d'ailleurs, vu qu'il est baladé de famille d'accueil en famille d'accueil) et c'est vrai que c'est réducteur et stigmatisant.
[...]
Merci de ton aide

Note de la modération : Deux discussions pareilles fusionnées.


----------



## hirondelled'hiver

Pourquoi pas "bad boy"... bien que ce ne soit pas vraiment du français.
_Bad boy _peut avoir une connotation de "vilain garçon" qu'on admire. Moi ça ne me gêne pas.

"petite frappe" marche aussi sans la banlieue. Même si je trouve aussi qu'une ado de 17 ans ne parlerait pas comme ça.

"racaille" est de toute façon connoté français/France... mot lancé par un certain homme politique pour désigner ce qu'on appelait avant juste "des voyous".
Et effectivement la nuance est péjorative, méprisante.

"caillera", ça fait trop neuf-trois. Pas assez universel à mon avis, surtout si la scène se passe aux US. Puis ça commence à dater non?

Pour moi, "voyou" / "petit voyou" passerait, même si un peu générique comme terme.
Intemporel en tous cas.
Ou alors juste: "mauvais garçon".

idem: je suis pas fana de "membre de gang de rue": pas fluide, trop long, lourd, et "membre" ça fait un peu littéraire pour le sujet.

Y'a pas de solution miracle quand on passe d'une culture à l'autre: faut faire un choix.


----------



## Julien-FR

"gangster" me semble juste.


----------



## Fredddd

Pour moi, un gangster, c'est Al Capone, (Je sais, ça date !) Mais disons que je ne pense pas qu'on traiterait les personnages de "La Haine" (Ni de _West Side Story_ d'ailleurs, ou plus proche de _Roméo+ Juliet )_de gangsters.
Si je te suis, Hirondelled'hiver, je préfère encore "Loubard" qui fait moins adulte que "voyou". Personnellement, je n'emploierais pas le mot "voyou". Ma mère, si.
Mais "loubard, c'est vrai que ça fait un peu Renaud. ça date déjà.
"Mauvais garçon" c'est carrément adulte et ça me fait penser à une chanson que chantait ma grand-mère.
"Bad boy" n'est pas si mal finalement. 
Et "Bad guy" ? ce serait moins romantique ? Mais "c'est quand même la honte" (traduction : c'est quand même un aveu de faiblesse) pour une traduction, non ?


----------



## petit1

"_un mauvais garçon_" . C'est ce que vient de confirmer une personne de mon entourage sans réfléchir. (quelqu'un qui a fait des bêtises, un petit malfrat)

Si la traduction doit encore être comprise dans plusieurs années sans explication en exergue, cette expression de sera pas démodée comme le seront sûrement "caillera, loubard ..."


----------



## Topsie

"gangbanger" (pour moi) a une connotation complètement negative (violence gratuite etc) - aucune jeune fille fleur bleue ne pourra tomber amoureuse de lui!
Votre jeune ici est plutôt un "badass", un dur à cuire qui traîne avec un gang


----------



## petit1

Je viens d'interroger ma fille qui a une vingtaine d'années: elle a spontanément proposé "mauvais garçon" et "petite frappe". Elle a précisé que la police emploie souvent l'expression "mauvais garçon" pour désigner un petit voyou sans grande envergure.


----------



## hirondelled'hiver

Eh bien voilà, la fille de petit1 est venue à notre rescousse et nous voilà informés. 
Contente de voir que "petite frappe" se dit toujours, c'est quand même assez parlant. 

Quant à "mauvais garçons", Paris a même une rue qui leur est dédiée dans le Marias: "la rue des mauvais garçons" , bravo à celui qui a osé mettre carrément ce nom sur une plaque de rue.


----------

